# little black schooling fish



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

hi every1 i always see these little black fish with a neon blueish green stripe on each side of its body, i used to think they were neon tetras but now i'm not so sure, any clue as to what they are? i cant seem to find any pictures of them. I'm just curious


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

Where do you see these fish?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Green neon tetra ?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It doesn't seem clear what you are asking....


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Perhaps it's one of the African tetras.


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanx I looked on the internet its definitly not the african tetra, it seems to be the green neon tetra though the ones i saw was a bit more black, i'm going to the pet shop tomorrow maybe they could tell me for sure what they are, i was wondering if i could add a school of them in my 15gal tank with my 2" young angel fish? I know a 15gal is too small for a full grown angel she will be upgrading to a 25gal tank in a couple of months.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It could be axelrod's rasbora, which used to be Sundadanio axelrodi. I'm not sure if it's still in that Genus. They have been showing up locally for the first time in ages, so maybe it's the same where you are.
Very small?


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

yes they are very small less than an inch, thanx will check if i can find some pics on the internet


----------

